# embryo transfer 8 cell and 11 cells



## froglie

Hello
I am new to this but not to IVF - I am 39 (40 in Autumn) and just had embryo transfer of 8 cells and 11 cells on Saturday 16th May 2009.  when exactly is implantation and when will it show in the urine?


----------



## CrystalW

froglie said:


> Hello
> I am new to this but not to IVF - I am 39 (40 in Autumn) and just had embryo transfer of 8 cells and 11 cells on Saturday 16th May 2009. when exactly is implantation and when will it show in the urine?


Hello,

Hopefully the embryos will continue to get to blastocyst and they should implant about 2-3 days after a day3 ET. The earliest some clinics recomend urine testing is two weeks after egg collection but your clinic should have given you a test date. Testing earlier than this can give a false negative or positive.

Best wishes


----------



## froglie

Thank you so much for this.  
I tested early and have an extremely faint line but it came about 30 mins after testing time.  I realise this could be a tide mark but this has only happened once before and I was pregnant then.  The downside, is that I miscarried that previous time (in 2005). Have you heard of any other folk who have been through this experience?


----------

